# Probiotic for IBS-A



## The Everglow (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey all,I hope everyone is doing alright.Anyway, I'm looking at trying a probiotic and I've read through a lot of post on this forum for advice.But, I have IBS-A. Now, I don't know if that matters or not, I was just hoping to see if anyone else on here has IBS-A and has found a particular probiotic that has worked for them.I know they are sort of hit or miss, that some work for some, and not for others, but I figured I'd ask to feel it out first.Thanks!


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiBifido 35624 is a good all rounder with some very good research behind it, and alot of people on here get on very well with it. short of that try a few and see which ones work for you and which ones dont. sadly, with probiotics it is alot of trial and error. cheersIan


----------

